# Why the Elderly Should Take Driver's Tests Yearly...



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Some old bag just plowed into the side of my wifes NEW PT CRUISER. My wife (thankfully) is unhurt... a little shaken, but unhurt. The car, on the other hand...

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/car_damage.jpg

My wife was on her way to visit her friend Jeannie and was driving on Route 139. Some lady came blasting out of a side street to shoot across Route 139 and smashed into my wife's car! The old bat gets out and says "How fast were you going?" How fast my wife was going has nothing to do with the fact YOU PULLED OUT OF A ****ING SIDE STREET WITHOUT LOOKING.

Driving tests for the elderly! Can't pass, can't drive. End of discussion.

We really hope there's enough damage to total it because if not, it'll never be the same again and we're stuck with it until its paid off.

I'm just so happy my wife wasn't hurt or I'd had to have to killed the old broad.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Good christ.
Well, I'm glad she's ok.

**** the old. :xbones: 
 

Hell, between this and you falling down stairs, you've become quite accident prone lately. I'm glad I moved.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your wife's accident .. I am glad to hear she was alright. The damage looks icky .. but I'm not sure if it will be enough to call it totaled. Unless the frame got messed up. Can she still drive it? I wish you guys luck with everything. Like you, I am glad she was ok


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She can still drive it, but it the dash board keeps going *ding* when she starts it up.

The cops said it clearly was not my wife's fault because she was in traffic just driving and the woman pulled out of a side street. Stupid old bag didn't even apologize or anything, so I have a bad feeling she's going to be trouble.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn old lady .. she didn't even say she was sorry?!? That is bull crap .. hopefully she will loose her license from this. That "ding" has got to be annoying .. when I got into my accident, the whole front end of my car was pushed in .. the front end was in my lap. Sucked big time


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We figured out what the ding is from. It's because the rear driver's side door is bent and the switch that tells the computer it's closed isn't being contacted, hence, the car's computer thinks the door is open. Argh.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh man, that is so crappy .. I am sure her insurance is going to have to pay that .. please tell me she atleast had insurance?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, thankfully queen oldness had insurance. I just hope she doesn't try to come up with some cockamamy story that makes it look like my wife's fault. We have no idea what she told the police.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, that always sucks .. you should get a copy of the accident report as soon as you can .. then you can see what her "side" of the story is. From how you told us, it was clearly her fault .. even the cop said it, and so does the damage.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Man, I'm sorry to hear about Aprille's accident man and I feel for you guys on this one. It's just like my accident in the 'Stang back in May, and as much as I hate to have to agree with Kitten about this bad news, I'm afraid, the insurance company is going to want to fix it. And you're absolutely right, the car will never be the same again. There's still a crack at times above my passenger side door from the accident.

I think this was one of my rants back on the old Badass Universe site. Mandatory Annual Driving Tests for the Ancient should be passed down by congress and enforced immediately! All that ****ing traffic you see on the highways would lessen by quite a great bit afterward, I promise you. The day you retire it should go into effect. If you fail once, you lose your license for five years, no, if, ands, or buts about it. I'm all for boosting the public transportation system to cater to the elderly. I wouldn't mind them taking taxes for a worthwhile cause such as that--it sure beats the hell out of using tax payers dollars searching for non-existant weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Zombie, The main thing is that she's okay. The car means nothing after that. The same thing happened to Black Cat in a beautiful antique Ford station wagon of mine she was using. It cracked the whole station wagon in half. As I stood there looking at the car, I realized it just didn't matter. I hear your frustration though.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

That sucks! Aprille must be shocken up. Its not just the "OLD" people that cause accidents. There are so many dumb ****s where I live. They speed down my street and sometimes I hear people slamming on their breaks. There was an accident where I live during the 4th of July. My neighbors drive like tardos and they wonder why they got into an accident. It seems people LACK common sense, altogether.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your wife's accident but I'm glad she's okay.
One thing I've noticed about the way the elderly drive...the old ladies are the speed demons and the men drive at 20 mph everywhere they go.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Around where I live ALL THE ELDERLY despite gender or race are as slow as molasses travelling uphill in January at The North Pole. I have been in one of those very long lines where where you see traffic in the other lane whizzing by you and there are at least fifteen to twenty cars ahead of you driving well under the speed limit and there is no way you can get over and why? Because some old coot is holding up the lane going 35 in a 55! Why the **** ticket people who can drive effectively over the posted already too slow speed limit when the real menace are those who creep along at turtle trudge?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I was always told you can get ticketed for driving too slow .. has anyone EVER seen that happen? I know I sure haven't


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have heard of this BS myself and that is just what I believe it is---Bull****. I have yet to hear of, or witness an actual case of this ever occuring. I heard recently, and I'm not sure if this is nationwide or just in Florida, but they're supposed to start cracking down on too slow drivers by giving out tickets. That is one I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

My boyfriend says he has seen someone get a ticket for driving too slow .. maybe if they would actually start renforcing that "rule" .. it might help prevent some of the accidents that occur. He saw that happen in Michigan .. he wonders if it is just a certain state thing .. lol .. hmmm ....


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

While driving in New Hampshire last winter, we got puller over for driving to slow. We weren't even going that slow! We just got a warning I guess though.

Sorry to hear about the accident zombie. But I'm glad to hear that your wife is okay. Good luck with the car!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Ahh..New Hampshire...I lived there for 4 years when I was in college and my roommate - yes my roommate - got a ticket for traveling too slow...It was snowing out and she was afraid her car would slide down the mountain but the cop still gave her a nice ticket for traveling under speed...

I say take the old bastards off the road! They cause plenty of damage...and now I would like to relay an anecdote I pulled out a magazine some years back...


An elderly lady was pulled over by a police officer one day for traveling too slow. When the cop went to her window he noticed her passengers looked frazzled and nervous. She asked why she had been pulled over and he explained that she was traveling too slow. The woman told the officer that she was following the speed limit and pointed to a nearby sign that read 25. The officer laughed and explained that sign was not for the speed limit but was the ROUTE NUMBER she was traveling on. He decided not to give her a ticket but asked if her very upset passengers were ok. The woman smiled and said, "Yes, We just got off Route 120."


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

lmao


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The Collector said:


> ...An elderly lady was pulled over by a police officer one day for traveling too slow. When the cop went to her window he noticed her passengers looked frazzled and nervous. She asked why she had been pulled over and he explained that she was traveling too slow. The woman told the officer that she was following the speed limit and pointed to a nearby sign that read 25. The officer laughed and explained that sign was not for the speed limit but was the ROUTE NUMBER she was traveling on. He decided not to give her a ticket but asked if her very upset passengers were ok. The woman smiled and said, "Yes, We just got off Route 120."


  I like that one.


----------

